# MTD 5 hp 22 inch approx MY 2000? 31A-611D129 Generic Upgrades?



## M3EuroLTW (Feb 21, 2021)

I added electric start to mine several years ago, helps me out, have an unstable shoulder.

It appears to me that many many parts are in common over the years between models. This is a two stage MTD 5 HP Tecumseh engine. Single auger belt.

What can I do to improve its ability to throw the snow? 
What can I do to improve its traction? Do the chains I see in some images make that much difference?
Is it worth spraying RainX or some Silicone spray in the chute to help avoid heavy wet snow clogging it up?

Is there perhaps an upgraded snow-throwing mechanism? Would a more powerful engine (I see people mentioning Predator from HF) help throw the snow better, or, are those really only needed if you go to wider augers etc?

It's "wide" enough for my purposes.

Curious what enthusiasts have done to tweek their older snowblowers... maybe technology hasn't changed enough to have anything meaningful.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Use ceramic wax on the chute and auger area, or line it with plastic, install a rubber impeller kit, make sure the carburetor is up to snuff, the RPMs are at 3,550, the latter may be the most important.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Impeller modification may be a way to improve the throwing capability. Check the amount of gap between the impeller blades and the housing at/near the point of exit to the chute. If it is around 1/4" or more, then an impeller mod. is worth it.

The Predator 212cc engine would also be a nice upgrade. It will give you about 40% more power than the old 5 HP 
Tec engine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

One of these just fell on my lap On Friday lol. It’s a bit of a mess, but it’s handy to have a 22” machine around the shop.

I would check your valve lash as first and foremost. Flatheads lose their lash quickly and their performance dwindles. Next would be impeller seals.

If you are interested in a engine swap such as a predator 212, be aware that mine at least is a twin shaft. Meaning the drive belt is driven by the cam pulley which revolves backwards. A setup that no modern engine uses. The good news is it looks like the drivetrain might be reverse able to support a single shaft engine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> One of these just fell on my lap On Friday lol. It’s a bit of a mess, but it’s handy to have a 22” machine around the shop.
> 
> I would check your valve lash as first and foremost. Flatheads lose their lash quickly and their performance dwindles. Next would be impeller seals.
> 
> If you are interested in a engine swap such as a predator 212, be aware that mine at least is a twin shaft. Meaning the drive belt is driven by the cam pulley which revolves backwards. A setup that no modern engine uses. The good news is it looks like the drivetrain might be reverse able to support a single shaft engine.


Drmerdp is 100% correct on everything. I own one of the these 22" MTD's (2000 Model year) and did the Preditor swap. A lot of work if you are up to it. Looking back I sure learned a lot from the experience, which I am grateful for, but would not do it again. With the impellar kit and winterized Preditor it is my go to machine right now. Very reliable, never clogs the chute and with the smaller bucket I can easily get between parked cars, through gates and other challenging tight spots in a city like environment.

If you keep the machine I would recommend tire chains or a better tire than stock. The impellar/housing gap is wide on these machines so the impeller kit is worth it. The single 3VX auger belt holds up fine. Even with the more powerful Predator reving at 3900 RPM. Good Luck.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

M3EuroLTW said:


> Is it worth spraying RainX or some Silicone spray in the chute to help avoid heavy wet snow clogging it up?


No, all these products will wash away the first time you use your blower.


----------

